# views counter stuck again



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

The only threads with non-zero views counts are ones with bunches of replies...

Clarification - this is only in my Subscribed threads in the User CP. If I go to the appropriate forum section I see non-zero views counts.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

ya I noticed all the newer threads are like 5 posts 6 views 19 posts 20 views. I was thinking at first, man, eveyone who views a thread is posting in it. I snapped out of it tho.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

I just noticed the "0 views" part in User CP. The "+1" posts/views ratio is old.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Ok, updated. Thanks


----------

